

An Engineer's Guide to Silicon Valley Startups - pfedor
http://books.piaw.net/guide/index.html

======
piaw
Hi. Thanks for posting this. I'm the author of the book. I would like to note
that this is not a book for founders. It's a book for employees.

~~~
piaw
In case anybody's been waiting for the paperback edition of the book, it's now
available.

